# The Group Build Participants Icon Thread....



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2009)

OK fellas, its about time we figure out what we're gonna show in our signatures for those who participate in each Group Build....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

Jan's idea of a medal ribbon looked OK. However, I wouldn't want it to look as if DFC's RK's, CGM's etc were being handed out - in a way, that would be almost an isult to actual recipients of those hard-won awards. But, a similar looking version of the ribbons, perhaps with the order of the colours etc changed slightly, would look good. For instance, for the PTO build, something close to whatever campaign medal was awarded for that theatre. Sorry, that area/time period, is not my strong point, but you probably get the idea.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 19, 2009)

Or we could "metallize" pictures of iconic planes from each of the GBs, and make our own medals.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2009)

How bout somethin like this for starters???


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, that'd be good.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmm. The idea is sound Dan, but I'm thinking about how much room would be taken up, especially after four or five GB's. But, in a similar vein, how about keeping the text, with a silhouette of a relevant aircraft above it? For instance, for GB1, a Bf109 or FW190 plan profile, maybe in black, or another 'solid' colour, small enough to be in line, wing tip to wing tip, with the underlying text block, the whole thing about as wide as the 'HQ' button at the bottom right of screen.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2009)

Dont think u'd be able to read the print if it gets much smaller though....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2009)

Great Idea!...thinking cap on!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe something more simple???


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

Good point - how about the same idea, with just the GB number? A winner, 2nd or 3rd place couls also have a suitable Bar (clasp) beneath?
Let's see what others have to say. I like your basic design, just a bit concerned about all the space needed. If you think it'd be OK, then the only thing I'd change slightly is the pic, which I realise you're using as an example. Just replace with, as Cory said, an 'iconic' image, in this case maybe an airborne '109 or 190?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2009)

Heres my 3rd try....


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like that one Dan, but the text is a little too small. But I think a dressed up version of yours (but with each person's personal model) would be good.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 19, 2009)

What about something simple like a star with the group build number in it? Winners could have a small ribbon with their place under the star.


----------



## muller (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the idea of a silhouette of a plane. My design...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Why not just make simple colour bars like they use on uniforms instead for the medals itself, but our own design and in the size of our flags under our avatars. We could also add one gold star for the winner, silver star for 2nd, s bronze for third and a simple propeller for those not in the competition but still taking part in the GB.....a tank if it's a armour GB, ship for a navy etc. etc...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2009)

Perhaps something along these lines?

(this is a real quick example I tossed together...)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks excellent mate, superb work! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 20, 2009)

I like it Dave....


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2009)

GrauGeist seems to be on the right track


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup Nice work GG! since the group build is "Reich defense" birds Do you think something there should be german of the era? (course a swastika would be great but I don't think we'd be allowed?) If not what about something else to resemble German?(Just a suggestion)


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think we should have a different plane for each. Let me work on GG's design.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, here are a couple I did, using GGs background.

The first one has a 190 silouhette, while the second one just uses the cross. Personally, I'd lean towards using planes, rather than national markings, just because for, say the PTO build, there will be planes of multiple nationalities involved.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

How about the classic old malteser cross that was used during the WWI?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2009)

Definitely like Dave's design, and Cory's adaptation. I also like the idea of the Maltese Cross for the current GB, but it could become cumbersome, trying to use for example, stars 'n bars, RAF roundel etc. What I would suggest is, keep the 'Medal' background, but in a 'neutral' colour, say nickel or stainless steel or bronze, remove the star at the bottom, and replace with a custom design avaitors wings. The ribbon can stay, with the relevant GB details. The First, Second and Third placed entrants can have a Gold, Silver or Bronze star above or below the wings.
If a build is for LAND warfare, then, below the ribbon, add a tank silhoutte, otherwise, the 'medal' background to remain plain, with the exception of the area above the ribbon, where ww2 aircraft .net can be inscribed.
What do you think?
Terry.
PS, if the first place winner also gets voted as best overall by the other entrants/members, then, a 'bar' (clasp) can be placed under the whole design.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Or, Terry....like with some medals, the more you get of them, as in the more GB's that you take part in, you get a bar added....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the design and idea, and agree with Terry's idea 100%... I'd like to see the medal actually look like a medal with ribbon top tho..... And instead of a top down view of the plane, how bout a side profile????


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2009)

See what you mean Jan, but you wouldn't need the bar, as each time you entered, you'd get the actual 'medal'. Problem is, after two years worth of entries, the page might need to be bigger, with 8 'medals' to accommodate!!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 20, 2009)

It'd be easy enough to line them up or make them into one signature as the numbers grow Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2009)

I like that Dan! Yes, a side-on silhouette for aircraft or tank, to denote air or land campaign build, and a short, coloured medal ribbon to reflect the campaign, theatre etc. For example, the current GB ribbon could be similar to the ribbon for the Iron Cross, BoB, maybe like the DFC etc etc. For those GB's without a particular 'real' award attched to the actual subject being modelled, eg Kursk,, then maybe, say, a light blue ribbon for air battles, green for ground etc?
Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

As depending what machine you're building Terry? If you build a Luftwaffe crate, you get the bar of the Iron Cross, if you build a RAF bird, then the DFC bar?

Edit: Come to think about it....why not make a special medal when you taken part in 5 GB's as like and "Ace" thing, might save some space then....or just add five bars on top? 8)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2009)

A double bar, with, superimposed on it, the numbers '1-5', '6-10' etc. Sounds good to me, BUT, we don't want to get too complex - K.I.S.S. everytime!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup....plenty of time to work things out old chap! Maybe just look at how the real aces did....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2009)

Just messed around alittle bit and produced this...

Found a site that has all sorts of medals and devices and what not.... Heres the link:
NAZI medals and badges

Maybe someone with Photoshop could work with whats there and produce something.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2009)

BTW, that site has ALL different countries awards, not just German....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2009)

How bout somethin like this utilizing the United Nations Medal???


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2009)

All ideas sound great.Unfortunately I cannot use my comp at the moment 
But the next week I can come up with some attempts.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2009)

I see what you're getting at Dan. Give me the weekend to see what I can come up with. Play around with all the ideas.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2009)

Trying to get the icons on the realistic side of the coin....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Great ideas!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Can we put these on our Public Profile? I mean, for them to be in a reasonable size to be readable etc., they'd probably be too big to put here with our siggys and so on, right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

Jan, I went and changed my profile picute to the UN Medal, check it out....

My profile pic can be set to 200x200 and 100kb... Whats urs say???


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine says, "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 64.0 KB (whichever is smaller)."


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought there might be a difference.....

Look at my siggy after this upload....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

I resized it for ur size Jan, try this....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

The problem both locations for placement is that we're limited on the number of images we can post.... In the profile picture section, one pic is allowed, and I couldnt get it to link to the medal, so it has to be uploaded from the users computer....

The other way, is on the siggy, which is what I have on mine now....

Again, we're limited to 500 characters HTML there, or atleast I am....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers buddy! See if it works now then....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

"Unable to save...." it said!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

Ummm, did u download the pic and then upload it from ur computer???


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Indeed I did Chief....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

It's on my public now.....just took some time I guess.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

So now, if u look at it the way my siggy is now, verses how its presented in the profile pic, I like it visible on our siggy better.....

Comments before I change my siggy back???


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2009)

That looks good Dan but here are two ideas I have had.

1) Create a small icon underneath the country section (<-- similar to the messenger icons) and link it to a large picture of the medals awarded for group builds which open in a new window.

2) Same small icon underneath the country section (<-- similar to the messenger icons) and link it to a new section of the main profile page with a larger picture of the medals (this could also be done in addition to #1).

As for the prizes they could be done that everyone gets the Knight's cross for this first group build and those that are 1st/2nd/3rd get the addition for the various additions to the Knight's Cross - Oak Leaves/Swords/Diamonds (correct me if I got those wrong).

Just a couple of ideas.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

I like Hugh's ideas re the icons and prizes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

I dont know if its possible to add anything into the area below our country flags.....

And if we do that for each prize, for each build, it will get crazy in trying to organize it all.... 

If there were an icon under out flag, a small medal icon, and u clicked that icon, it would have to bring u to a specific link or picture of all ur awards, in one pic....

There will be alot of different versions of the pic....

Also, what happens when we do the PTO awards??? How do we reference the different prizes??? Bars to a Victoria Cross??? Could get very confusing....

The only real way I see this happening is in our siggys.....

How many characters can ur siggys be guys???


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

Put it like this mate, HOW many view the public profiles here? I think that this is something worth working on...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

U look at the public profiles Jan??? I hardly ever look there.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

How about this? As we get on and build more models for each GB, will each builder and models get their own thread? What if we did like this, When Terry has done x-amount of finished GB's, he gets his own "showroom" for his creation, where the first post shows a medal for each of them, with date, what he built and withn a selection pics following in the next posts....
Would this work or would it take too much room from the forum space?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd agree that no one looks at the profiles but I was throwing it out there because I think with the siggy way it would end up pretty cluttered as well.

It should be possible to have something set up similar to the messenger system but I think it would be too much work to implement but that would have to be confirmed by Eric.

As for the awards that method would only really work for this first build, I'm not sure how to do it for the other but it could be done with the top three classes of medal on top of the campaign medal that everyone would receive.

I like Jan's idea of a showcase, this would work well.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

Makin it too complicated and difficult... We have meager means at our disposal....

How bout somethin like this???


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

Someone with more talent than I needs to get on this.... My ideas are weak without Photoshop...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't know enough about setting-up the 'page' to offer any suggestions as to where or how. But, in order to save space, maybe just the Campaign medal ribbon, with a bar marked 1st, 2nd, 3rd for those placings? I think if they were the size of the country flag, probably under the siggy, it might work. The idea of the 'showcase' is good, or a single photo-gallery for all completed entrants etc. The full medal could be shown here.
Rather than use a recognized award or medal, perhaps the ribbons could be symbolic of the subject? For instance, the current GB could use the same colours as the Iron Cross on the ribbon, the PTO could maybe be 'Pacific' blue, with a white wavy line, etc.?
Just a thought!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmmm.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 18, 2009)

I might try to do something tonight. I nicked a few pics from that site, dan, and I think the bars would be best. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2009)

Just an idea, but I'll toss it out there and see what everyone thinks...

Why not have a ribbon under the sig (if you notice, I have two images in my sig, the main image and a quote thingy I change once in a while), and that ribbon, (or ribbons over time) could be linked to the GB winner (1st, 2nd, 3rd) award page that's a sticky (and perhaps locked) in the Modelling section?

That way, the winners can have the full-sized award medal and perhaps a few choice photos of the winning model on a page.

* Ok, I've put up a test ribbon under my sig. It's clickable. Go ahead, click it, you know you wanna...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2009)

Click...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2009)

Double click!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2009)

Clickety click!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2009)

Aflac!

Grau, I was thinking the exact same thing just can't find a suitable ribbon of or such. I did some last night but they never came out right. I love that idea!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Have a look at this.... Somewhat basic, but I think by using ribbons that kinda use the colors of the build...

Red Black = German Build 1
Blue Green = Pacific Build 2
Beige = N. Africa/Med Build 3

Gold Star shows First place, Bronze shows 3rd....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2009)

lol @ everybody...

I just used the US ETO ribbon as an example, of course, the final medal/ribbon or icon can be linked like I have done in this case.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Look at my siggy now......

With some "Real" work, that could work out great.... I cant do the stars worth a sh!t, but the idea is solid.... Could also do a link to a page that has a synopsis of all three of my builds, including links/highlight pics for each link as well as all the major awards in medal form.....

Great ideas fellas..... Someone tweak what Im workin with??? Heres the basics.... Maybe use a better font/text and make the stars clear/opaque and pretty them up some???

Then join all 3 into one bar.......

Comeon u geeks, get some sh!t poppin here, we dont have much time.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

I honestly think, and my Bride concurrs, that its getting too busy in the sig and too large....

So heres the idea as it strikes us....

Make the ribbon bar smaller and no print,, and add a link page to another personal page with details of mebers participation history.... I will attempt to demonstrate....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

New basic participation awards bar showing the first 3 builds....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool!

Then a gold, silver or bronze on the ribbon denoting first, second or third place?

I just saw the "test page"...very cool!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, click on the ribbon bar under my siggy to see what Im workin on.... Each Member gets a similar page for their work.... Keep em locked no comment, just a simple page with a small gallery and awards/participation history kinda thing....

Man, alot of work.... Phew....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, the test page is all set now, just to use as an example....

Click on the ribbon bar in my sig to see what it means....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2009)

But looking very good Dan.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2009)

I see you've beat me to the punch, Dan. Here's what I was foolin' with this morning. But I see it won't go now.


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2009)

i like it Dan


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, me too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

I dunno what else to try....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you think maybe something like this? Maybe someone can jazz it up with good fonts or something. Just an idea.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmmmm..... Quite possibly better???? Lemme mess with it.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmm.... The planes are different sizes, makes its hard for me to manipulate...

Can u put them in order, the first 3 that is, side by side like my ribbon bar???


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Hows this???


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe smaller???


----------



## Amsel (Apr 19, 2009)

Ribbons look good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Ribbons are a bigger pain in the ass, as I have to make up the go to page for the link, with explanations on what each ribbon means....

The way Chris did it and I tweaked is self explanatory... I like it that way, less work for ol' Dan....

Ill change my siggy to it....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Heres a screeenshot of my siggy with the first 3 Builds lsited....

I like it..................................


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Chris, can u try to do the First one with a gold, silver and then bronze star in the middle of the 190????


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, I have the original planes so I can resize and sharpen them so they don't look so blurred. Do you have a star I could use? Work tommorrow then off for 2 days so I can play with them however you like. If you want to change them too, I just grabbed a quick few profiles off the net - unless Clave would be so kind.....


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2009)

the plane icons are even better !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2009)

The planes look good. Some tweaking and perhaps a change of font and they will be great. Only thing is what happens when we have members who have done many group builds (I know a long way down the line) is it is still going to take up a lot of room in the siggy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont have any stars that are worth a sh!t Chris...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, I think the 'planes work well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2009)

But, what will we we do when we get a few...? How do they effect the quotes under the siggys? Like them though!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2009)

Doesnt really change the quotes under the siggy Jan, just adds to them....

Im not sure what u regular embers have, but my siggy can consist of up to 500 characters....

As far as what we do when we get alot of them, they can be combined into one pic and psted that way, as I did on the screen shot up above... It can go all the way across the bottom of our sigs....

After that, something else will have to b devised I suppose, but thats a year and a half away...


----------



## muller (Apr 21, 2009)

Feck the ribbons! I want planes like in Dans sig. That looks cool! 8) 

Corsair for PTO GB, P-40 for MTO??


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2009)

I like it as well M.... If we can get Chris or someone to tweak em some, add a better font possibly, and add one of 3 stars to designate placings, I think we got it, for now atleast....

I dunno, I kinda like em the way they are right now, but some final work would be a benefit...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Right cool Dan! It'll do just fine for now! Will I get three for my three crates then??


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Would say it would be best to add a number next to the aircraft with the number of builds entered to minimise the space used. If you can wait until the end of May (after my exams) I could probably run something off.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the next two days off, so I'll see if I can work them better. Muller, my thoughts exactly, already have them! 

I'll post the full pics later today if somebody else wants to play with them.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

ok, here are the pics I've been working from. Make sure if you reduce the size (they are all at 300 pxs now) you sharpen them up so they're not blurred.

Any font suggestions?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2009)

Lookin real good Chris.... Unfortunatly, the font is different from the ones u posted earlier and they dont translate well when shrinkin them down to 45 pixels height.... Cant read em....

Also note that the text is lower in some of the pics from the bottom of the plane.... Look at the one in my siggy, try to keep with that and we should be tight man... I love the new additions.....

And how bout those stars Brother??? Maybe make 3 of em that I can just add to the icon.... I cant make the borders of the star invisible....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

I must have gotten mixed up Les. Those are just examples. Still working on sizing and a good font. That small looses some detail and I'm trying to keep that. Also have a few stars I'm working with. Probably get something done tonight.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2009)

U da man....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

Give me about another hour...I think I got it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, how is this.

I can seperate each pic so that we don't lose clarity and detail but you get the idea. I hope the font is ok. Didn't want to overwhelm but at that small a size it was difficult. And the stars are what I could find. Again, clarity at that size is hard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Super Chris, super!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

Brilliant Chris! Looks the dog's whatsits!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2009)

superb Njaco


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2009)

Yup agree, excellent work mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2009)

Lookin real good Chris.... Now, if u could, seperate them into seperate files... The stars look great, not too flashy.....

The only issue is the winterized/white planes, they just lose something when shrunk down.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll split them up today an try to find other suitable planes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

Great work Chris. top stuff mate!


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2009)

Great work Chris!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

The Scarlet Pop Tart Whisperer strikes again...!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

Here are the seperate pics. I'm gonna try to give 2 choices for each build. Still trying to find some decent profiles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Where's Clave when you need him?








CLAVE!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2009)

Phenominal Chris.... If u could post just the stars for me???


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

Let me work on the stars alittle. They seema bit dark. And I need to figure out a way to make transparent so you can place them on top of the plane.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2009)

Bingo, u got it.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 25, 2009)

And we gotta go back to the original font u used Chris, this one just doesnt look right.... Take a look at my siggy.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2009)

Now that I'm out of the hospital, I was thinking that instead of the fonts maybe we could use Grau's blue ribbon across the bottom of each plane with white lettering. Seems to show up clearer and I like the ribbon. Let me get my strength back and give it a go.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2009)

Heck Chris, I must have missed something! You've been in dock? Hope you're Ok mate?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Chris...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Chris! I hope that you're alright!


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2009)

hope your well Chris


----------



## lesofprimus (May 3, 2009)

Anymore idea guys???

I still like this one here as it stands right now.... I think we should go ahead and start an offical thread soon with the Build Icon available to the builders who have finished....


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2009)

It seems workable, and most people seem to like it. Go for it.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2009)

Which one is better???


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

The one to the right me think....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2009)

Same one as is in my sig....


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2009)

I agree, but would look a touch better if the typeface wasn't as heavy, as it's showing a bit of 'spread'. No problem if this can't be achieved though.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

Isn't the one in your siggy Dan smaller?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2009)

The one I posted is 135x40, the one in my siggy is 135x45 Jan...

And I agree Terry, hopefully Chris will be feeling well enough to tweak em some and get the other ones lined out for the future as well....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

It's funny Brother, it seems smaller...

Too much cameltoe watching perhaps...?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2009)

It does look smaller, I agree with u.... Wierd...


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2009)

Just trying something out here so please bear with me....

*Defense of the Reich
Pacific Theatre
Battle of Britain
Med/North Africa
Heavyweights
Eastern Front
D-Day Stripes
Armour/Kursk
Korea
VC/MoH/RK Winners*

*Defense of the Reich
Pacific Theatre
Battle of Britain
Med/North Africa
Heavyweights
Eastern Front
D-Day Stripes
Armour/Kursk
Korea
VC/MoH/RK Winners*

*Defense of the Reich
Pacific Theatre
Battle of Britain
Med/North Africa
Heavyweights
Eastern Front
D-Day Stripes
Armour/Kursk
Korea
VC/MoH/RK Winners*

*Defense of the Reich
Pacific Theatre
Battle of Britain
Med/North Africa
Heavyweights
Eastern Front
D-Day Stripes
Armour/Kursk
Korea
VC/MoH/RK Winners*


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2009)

Ok, lets try these....


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

Hmm. Maybe the typeface second from last in the first post Chris? Allowing for any spread, it should look OK. Unless you can choke the typeface used in your last post?
Just a thought, as they'd both work.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2009)

I like em Chris, the definatly came out alot crisper than what I currently have posted up in my siggy....

Thanks again for comin up with such a novel idea and takin it to the next level man....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2009)

Yeah...looks great Chris!


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2009)

What I was trying to do since my own fonts weren't working so well, was use ones already used by the forum. Thats why that crazy post with the different sizes. I just cut and pasted the post and adapted to the pic. May still play with it.

The stars are .pngs so they have a transparent background we can place over the siggy.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2009)

Now, can u possibly shrink one of these down in size to the star size in the same format, for the winner of the members choice award???

Or something else to signify this special award?


----------



## Catch22 (May 7, 2009)

Here's the iron cross. Not meaning to encroach on Njaco's work, just though I'd help a little.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2009)

Well, I just found out I cannot copy paste png files and make one icon with a star or knights cross..... 

All I have is Infranview and Paint to do it.....

Fu*k....

Can someone please combine the 3 stars on each please???


----------



## Catch22 (May 7, 2009)

I'll do it right now, but you may just have to save the files.

Dan, do you want the Knight's Cross on the Pacific ones too, or are we going to come up with something different for those? I think we should do a MOH and whatever the Japanese highest medal was.

Ok, problem. Njaco, will you please upload those icons you already made to Image hosting, free photo sharing video sharing at Photobucket or something similar? The reason is, when you save them from when they've been attached it has the background of the forum on them which will take forever to remove, unless they're made that way.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2009)

No Cory, different medal for each Build...


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2009)

Cory, I made them that way to keep as a .jpg except the stars which are .png. If you want, I can change the type.

Dan, I was messing with the small blue banner that Grau posted earlier in the thread with "Members Choice" on it in white. Let me try to bring it up and see what you think.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2009)

OK Chris... I know ur in rough shape, but I would like to get the stars solid by Tuesday, and the normal icon done by this evening if u can....

Im gonna start up a couple new threads tonight bringing this, the first Group Build, to a close....


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2009)

ok, let me clear my head.

are the icons ok? The Fw for the Reich build? I haven't come up with any clearer font - at this size its almost nill.

It the Fw is ok, you just need the stars on 3 of them, correct? Are the stars ok?

And this is what I was talking about with the ribbon....


----------



## Catch22 (May 8, 2009)

No, it's alright to keep them as is, I didn't realize they were meant to be that way.


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2009)

Cory, do you need anything I can help with? I don't want to be the only one if someone can improve on what I have. Just ask!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2009)

Yes Chris, the Icons are fine as well as the font, I like em.... 

Would u please add each star to the Icon and then add the Members Choice banner to the bottom of one without the Defense of The Reich text....

As u guys may have noticed, I went and edited the siggys of all that finished their Builds...


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2009)

looks frickin' great!!


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2009)

Here ya go.....


----------



## Catch22 (May 8, 2009)

Chris (if I may call you that, I hope so), that's exactly what I was going to do haha. I wasn't going to improve on it at all, as they're pretty much ideal. Nice and simple, small enough, but you're still able to read them.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2009)

Great work Chris, well done mate.
BTW, ref your PM. Im having probs sending at the moment, due to this bl**dy net thing, so, in case I can't PM you, it's a goer re your suggestion. Have a think about a design when you can.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2009)

Frickin awesome Chris, just what we needed man.... Thanks for takin the time to get it square.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 9, 2009)

Looks great Chris! I like em!


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2009)

Looking good Chris. 

I would say the ribbon needs to be moved though. I don't think it looks good overlapping the "Defence of the Reich" text. Would look better below or maybe behind the text.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2009)

I actually think it would look better with no text at all, just the banner underneath....


----------



## Catch22 (May 9, 2009)

Yes, I think that would be the best, and move it down just enough so it doesn't overlap the 190.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2009)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2009)

Excellent work...agree that the ribbon over the title doesn't sit right....


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

I agree with you guys, will work on that next.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

update


----------



## Catch22 (May 9, 2009)

Left-hand one is better, but move the ribbon down a bit so it's not covering the plane maybe?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2009)

Gotta agree with Cory...


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

back to da drawin' board!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2009)

U dont need to start all over Chris, that one on the left will work man.... Just thinkin of tweakin it alittle bit.... Remember, its only for one member whose model is deemed the best....


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

no problem. Didja check out the finished pics thread?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2009)

Agree L/hand one drop the ribbon a tad!


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2009)

Yep, I agree too. Nice work Chris.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, but this, too, was a group effort. If you go back through the thread several members suggested these additions and such so its all ours!


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2009)

Yep, agree with all. The left one with the ribbon dropped a little bit.


----------



## Catch22 (May 10, 2009)

Idea, you could layer it so the 190 is above the ribbon. It wouldn't cover anything important.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2009)

will try that!


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2009)

That's the biz!


----------



## Catch22 (May 11, 2009)

There we go.


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2009)

superb


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2009)

Right on the money Chris....

Now, while we got u in the right frame of mind, can u do the stars and members choice for the next couple Build Icons???


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2009)

And now with the new Board, they all need to be redone......

Poor Chris........

And alot of our siggys too...


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

yeah, just noticed that. Thank god I'm off on disabilty for a few weeks!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2009)

Hat's off to you Chris, for all the work man!


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2009)

we all know he loves playing with his gimp 

sorry Njaco i couldnt resist it


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

test...


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

Thats great Wurger! But I guess you are having the same problem I had - clarity at such small pic. I really like the badge idea better than the stars!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

Yep..it is very difficult to gain the sharp pic effect. Are you able to read the title on the ribbons?


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2009)

First ribbon is very clear, I have more problem with the second (black fonts) one.


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

On my screen the first ribbon is unreadable at all but the second one is much better....Interesting.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

The first one is the best - the second is unreadable.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2009)

Looks good, I like the subtle look to the banner in the first one....

Wojtek, can u add the 3 shields to the first one and see what those look like??? Also, if u can, do one with a slightly differnt banner for Members Choice???

Same thing for u Chris...


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

Done Dan.I added three new ones.But I don't catch your idea about the Memebers Choice


----------



## Catch22 (May 12, 2009)

Wojtek, he means make another one with a banner that is slightly different that says "Member's Choice" instead of Defence of the Reich.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2009)

And also, the new ones u posted with the shields, the shield needs to go over the tail area to keep the width the same as the normal icon.....

As for the new one, the one below was the one we were goin with....

Lookin really good tho....


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2009)

Ok now I understand. 
Dan I have tried to put the shield at the tail area but it has to cover the Fw190's fin and rudder.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2009)

Awesome.... What are the differences between the first 6 u uploaded Wojtek, I cant tell....


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2009)

I have addded some different effects in order to make the Fw190 better seen.However it is quite subtle , the first two are purre without any of these effects then two next are enhanced and the two last I made sharper.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2009)

Like the look of the new image!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2009)

Yes, VERY nice!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2009)

I agree Wojtek... Kudo to Chris for gettting the original idea worked up....

Now what u got to do Wojtek is make the next few Builds worth of Icons lol.... Same banner and everything, just change up the planes....

Maybe if u put up some different samples of planes to use for each up coming Build, we can decide which should represent that particular Build.... I recommend a Corsair for the PTO....


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2009)

OK...


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 13, 2009)

Nice work Chris and Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2009)

A few for PTO Groupe Build....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to see a Zero!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2009)

Those look great Wojtek, thanks again for taking the time....

Now for the next Build, The Med/N. Africa... Something British perhaps??


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2009)

THX Dan.  I was sure you would like it.

RGR. Now The Med/N. Africa...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2009)

Awesome Wojtek, I love it....


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

I want that BIG mutha under my siggy!!!

Wotjek, I just noticed. Are you able to cut and paste that '8' over the '7' so its '883'?


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2009)

The Med/N. Africa is done now....


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2009)

He he he Chris, it was 883. Here you are...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2009)

Great stuff Wojtek, and great choice of aircraft....

Now for the Heavy Hitters Icons.... Maybe a B-17????


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2009)

Was it Heavy Hitters or Heavyweights????

Heavy Hitters sounds better as its gonna include tank busters and anti-shipping planes, as well as bombers........


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2009)

It was Bombers / Heavy Hitters.


----------



## Wildcat (May 15, 2009)

Good stuff Wojtek, the icons look great mate!


----------



## Amsel (May 15, 2009)

Nice job guys.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

Wotjek, thats great! Doing much better than mine!


----------



## Catch22 (May 15, 2009)

Looks good Wojtek!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Was it Heavy Hitters or Heavyweights????
> 
> Heavy Hitters sounds better as its gonna include tank busters and anti-shipping planes, as well as bombers........



Two pages earlier there is "Heavyweights" on Njaco's list. But I can write what you want. Terry suggested like below.Please, let me know about your final decision.




Airframes said:


> It was Bombers / Heavy Hitters.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2009)

Heavy Hitters I think will cover it best Wojtek....


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2009)

Heavy Hitters only ?


----------



## Catch22 (May 16, 2009)

I would think. It pretty much sums up bombers and ground attack aircraft, not to mention you can actually get it onto one of those banners. If you add too much more in the way of words you're going to start to run into trouble for space.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2009)

You are right Cory. But I mean if there should to be written like Terry wrote or Dan and Jan.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 16, 2009)

Heavy Hitters looks the best Wojtek...


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2009)

OK. Dan. I'll try to make a few tomorrow ( though it's already today ).It's twenty past two o'clock at night here so I'm going bed.

Good Night to all.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2009)

Heavy Hitters would cover the lot, as we would all know from the GB guidelines etc what it's all about. Good work Wojtek, have a good night, I'm about to do the same very soon!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2009)

Damn fine work Wojtek, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2009)

Hell yea Wayne, they are coming out far better than I had hoped, and the best thing, its COMPLETELY original compared to how other Boards represent their Group Builds....

I love em...


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2009)

And here you're,,,,,Which one of them looks the best?


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2009)

the Lancaster is the best for me Wojtec, but the B-17 is pretty good as well


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2009)

I'm with Rochie - the Lanc and the Fortress.


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2009)

So only national machines right?  Does anybody like IL-4 or Pe-8 ?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2009)

Since we just had a RAF crate for the Med/N. Africa Icon, I like the B-17 one decidedly so....


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2009)

So maybe with PZL P-37....


----------



## Amsel (May 17, 2009)

B-17 looks great and is iconic.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2009)

I like the -17 better Wojtek, although the PZL looks sharp...


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2009)

Well....I'll wait for a few other opinions but if nobody wants to post them I'll follow the B-17.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 17, 2009)

Very nice work Wojtek!


----------



## Catch22 (May 18, 2009)

Hmm, I think we should do something other than the B-17, maybe the IL-4 as we've already done a British and American plane.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2009)

I like them all Wojtek. However, to cater for 'worldwide appeal', I think either the Lanc or the B17 would be more immediately recognizable. As Dan pointed out, there's already a British type in the MTO build, so probably the B17 would be the best to symbolise the theme of the build.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2009)

Hey Wojtek, any way u can add the banner to the top of the 190 like u did with the Corsair????


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

Of course I can...Here you are,


----------



## lesofprimus (May 19, 2009)

Thank u very much Wojtek.....


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

No problem Buddy. I guess the rest of projects for GB has to be of the same layout right?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 19, 2009)

Yea, but the N. Africa one is good to go cause u used a different banner, and the PTO is right on track....


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

These banners for both PTO,Defence of the Reich and N.Africa Memeber's Choice are the same in a shape.But The Corsair was a little bit too big So I decided to put the banner inverted in order to let the aircraft be seen better.That's way I put it there in that way.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2009)

Like the B-17 the best....


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

OK. with B-17


----------



## lesofprimus (May 19, 2009)

Awesome work Wojtek, thanks for all the work....


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

THX Dan.. What next?


----------



## Maglar (May 19, 2009)

Nice Woj, I Love the B17!

Not to throwdown the set up, but I think it would be cool to have different planes for the different "place" rankings for each GB. Say a Corsair for participants, then 1st is like an avenger, 2nd Catalina, 3rd " ". Just an idea, public opinion may not like it, which im fine with..


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

The idea sounds good but I'm not sure if we need a such number of these icon.But maybe...

Here the next set . This time it's for Eastern Front.


----------



## Catch22 (May 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Maglar (May 19, 2009)

True true Wurger, it probably cuts more work out for you.. no one wants that! Even though it would only be 4 different planes that served in the campaign. Plenty of times for ideas and innovation, great looking east front planes!


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2009)

We will see.More opinion is needed.

In meantime there is a slightly corrected set for Defence of the Reich.


----------



## Catch22 (May 19, 2009)

Maglar said:


> True true Wurger, it probably cuts more work out for you.. no one wants that! Even though it would only be 4 different planes that served in the campaign. Plenty of times for ideas and innovation, great looking east front planes!



I don't think it will work as all it does is:

1. Make more work

2. Make it more confusing

Plus, we'd have to go through which plane should be what etc, etc.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 19, 2009)

The Eastern Front ones look great Wojtek, however, we dont have a Build named Eastern Front, yet...

Heres a listing of all Builds proposed so far....

2009
Jan FEB MAR APR MAY Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
----1---------------------- Defence of the Reich

Jan Feb Mar APR MAY JUN Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----2--------------- Pacific Theatre of Operations

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun JUL AUG SEP Oct Nov Dec
-----3-------------- Mediterranean / North Africa Theatres

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----4-------------- Heavyweights (Bombers/Tank Busters/Anti-Shipping)

2010
JAN FEB MAR Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----5-------------- Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89 ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Battle of Kursk, July 1943.

Jan Feb Mar APR MAY JUN Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec
-----6--------------- D-Day/Invasion Stripes June 6th

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun JUL AUG SEP OCT Nov Dec
-----7-------------------- Battle of Britain October 31st

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----8-------------- Commonwealth / VVS Forces ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Stalingrad till Kursk 

For the Armor Split Builds, maybe do up a couple different tanks with the banner saying Stalingrad and Kursk???


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

No problem Dan.Well... we have already made the Eastern Front.Just for the future.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

And a set for the Cold War Protagonists ‘49- ‘89


----------



## Catch22 (May 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Amsel (May 20, 2009)

I love those jet icons. The Mig especially, even though I like the F-86 better in reality.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2009)

"Someone's" been busy I see....have you got enough beer to keep you going Wojtek, or are you on to the Vodka now?


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

Nop .. a pint of beer I had yesterday in the evening, but now a pint of blackcurrant juice only.


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2009)

Nice work Wojtek. I think a Mig is more symbolic for the Cold War GB. Put away the blackcurrant juice, you deserve a few beers!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2009)

Agree with Terry, old boy....you deserve some pints of fine beer!


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

Thanks lads. There is a bottle of good vodka in my fridge and a box of orange juice as well. I'm going.....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2009)

Great stuff Wojtek... I saved the Mig files for Cold War as I agree with Terry, its more appropriate...

Do u have any profiles like the ones uve been using for armor Wojtek??? Would love to see a Nashorn for the Kursk Split Build....


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

THX Dan. Everything is possible. Nashorn you said....let me see.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

I think this one will be good.....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2009)

Hell yea, get it made up...


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Wurger. I kept my additions to just two planes but could never seem to get decent examples.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

OK Chris.. you owe me a can of beer...


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2009)

The initial project for Battle of Kursk GB...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2009)

Sweet work old chap!


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2009)

Thanks old bean... But do you have any suggestion as it's an idea at the moment only?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2009)

I like it.... Maybe just use the Kursk sign instead of both, and maybe center it.... Also needs to be the same size as the other icons...


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

Final set for Battle of Kursk ....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

Top hole Wojtek, great work!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

THX Jan.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

Hell yea, lookin great Wojtek......

Whats next on the list???


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

According to your list Dan : -----6--------------- D-Day/Invasion Stripes June 6th.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

Great......


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

Tempest or Mustang or P-47 or maybe someting different what do you think? MY favourite P-51 Mustang III.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

Then do the Mustang Brother....


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

OK....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

Escellent.... Just to keep the flow going, here are all the ones uve done so far.....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

Hmmm, the B-17 is quite larger than the others.... Can we shrink it down some Wojtek or are we gonna lose too much detail if we do???


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

Oh wow...Have I made them all? Mon Dieu !!!

You are right Dan.I have tried to make the B-17 of the same saize like the reast of these icon .But either I lost many of details in the pic or the ribbon didn't fit the pics at all.So I think it is the best soze for it. What is more the B-17 was a big bomber when these fighter machines were little birds.That's way it is very dofficult to find as nice size as we can be happy with it.


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

Ok.. the set for the D-Day.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

Hmm, doesnt look quite right with the white spinner Wojtek, looks almost invisible...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

Maybe one of the USAAF groups with checkered noses etc.?


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

Yep..I agree.However it is not easy to find P-51 starboard view with D-Day strips,Almost all Mustang profiles show the portside.

Test...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

Lookin better Wojtek...


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

Which one of them?


----------



## Catch22 (May 25, 2009)

The one with the stroke is perfect.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

The third and fourth look the best....


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2009)

They look great Wojtek. I'd say the fourth stands out more, without losing detail.


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

And now?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2009)

For something completely different??? (Monty Python hehe)

Go with the fourth one Wojtek...


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2009)

I'm going to find a profile of another P-51 but it's late here and I'm going to work tomorrow.So I'll try to make something more on Wednesday.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)

The second attempt to Invasion Strips for the D-Day....


----------



## Catch22 (May 27, 2009)

That one looks better.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)

THX Cory....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2009)

I like em.... Im savin them....


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)

Glad of it Dan.  The next will be.....BoB set.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2009)

We're in need of another German crate Wojtek.... Any sweet lookin 109 camo jobs in ur arsenal???


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2009)

I think I can find something nice.....let me see.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2009)

Like that last one Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2009)

THX Wayne.

Here the attempt to the BoB set....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 28, 2009)

Very nice work master Wojtek!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2009)

Most excellent my man.... Saved em...

Next..


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2009)

Any suggestions?


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

Beautyfull job Wojtek.
If I could make a few small suggestions... Try to put the shield with number lover so it doesn't cover the aircraft profile. Think it would be better if it covers part of that banner instead. Also it's better looking when banner is below the profile and not above it. You should also try to delete antenna wire, on picture this small it should be almost invisible anyway and the icon might look better without it.
Anyway, just some thoughts on the subject....

Quick test:


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

Hm, if you put shield on the banner its less visible... I really like it in that position but if only it could be made more prominent somehow...
Also, since in this new groupe builds you will have several categories, you will have more people which will take first place (each in his respective category). If there only was a way to point for which category the 1/2/3 place was taken...

Now I made it too complicated. Managed to make even myself confused...


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2009)

I had considered all your suggestions before I started the icon series.Unfortunately putting an aircraft pic above the ribbon with Memeber's Choice is not always possible due to the pic size.So it would be quite difficult to get almost the same size of each aircraft icon for all projects.For instance the MiG-15 had a quite big fin.The same concerning the B-17.What is more the ribbon was set at the position you suggested initially but Les and me got an agreement the ribbon had to be as it is now.
Concerning these shields with the place numbers.You convinced yourself that it is not a good idea.I also tried some different positions for them and the left top corner appeared the best one.

I have gotten an impression you belittled me Igor...


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

Wojtek, I'm sorry if I haven't checked entire thread before I posted. I really like your ideas and it should come to my mind that you already considered the same ideas which I suggested and came up with probably best solution...

I didn't convince myself that the shield position is wrong, I just think its shame to cover the aircraft profile with it... But if there's no other option...

As said before I really and sincerely admire your work. I do apologize if it sounded differently.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2009)

OK. 

Look here is a project with its actual size.It looks quite good.But if it is resised all effects used for that become unvisible. What is more the Gif format is not nice for such projects.


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

You are quite right. When you resize it there is little that actually can be seen. Have you experimented with different pic formats other then .Gif?

I'm sure Jan likes that you have chosen Bf 109 "black 13" for this icon... 
Once again I apologize for any misunderstanding.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2009)

Yes I have. But not all systems can display the kind of files correctly . There is PNG type

But back to the shields.As you can see there is not enought of space in the pic.So that's way it's difficult to set them at a position that could be optimal. ( Added another pic above)


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

Difficult choice... hard to find optimal solution. Although this last icon you posted looks really good to me. Only problem is where to put the shield...

I guess, if you put the shield completely by the side... I mean next to the profile and ribbon so that it actually doesn't cover anything, that wouldn't be good solution since icon would be too large? Besides it probably would look funny... Basically it always comes down to choosing between two proposals you posted in #321.

You are right Wojtek, MiG-15 really has a large vertical tail... Maybe some other type of aircraft could be considered? MiG-21? It too has quite a large tail but its considerably longer, so it might look better...


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2009)

I'm still feeling underestimated. .... Of course I did it. But this time I had to make a decision what is better a small - bigger icon that can be better seen or a very small one quite "unreadable." So I gave up the idea according to Less' suggestion.

Concerning the MiG-21.I can make you sure the aircraft fin and rudder are big too.Initially I used Sabre but the effect is the same.


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2009)

OK, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2009)

OK.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

I like the way u got things now Wojtek... U have exceeded everyone expectations on how prefectly they fit what we were looking for....

Top fu*kin notch Brother......

For the last one, which is a split build, we need 2 more....

Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep OCT NOV DEC
-----8-------------- Commonwealth / VVS Forces ***SPLIT BUILD*** ARMOR Stalingrad till Kursk 

Since we already have a Soviet/Russian profile in the mix, how bout an Aussie or Kiwi crate for the Commonwealth Icon.... As foir the Armor Build, Im not sure what we should use.... I would say either a Tiger/Panther tank or a T-34....

Lets see u work em up...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

And just to show off the hard work of my friend Wojtek, here are all of our Icons, in order.....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2009)

Fantastic work Wojtek, Great job mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

Wojtek, would u do me a favor and crate a new Icon, a Defense of The Reich Members Choice with 1st place gold shield???


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2009)

excellent job Wojtec


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

Most outstanding work old boy!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Wojtek, would u do me a favor and crate a new Icon, a Defense of The Reich Members Choice with 1st place gold shield???



I'm very happy you like my work.Thank you so much for that Friends.

And Dan, certainly I can do that.But do you want me to add the gold shield to the Member's Choice only or it has to be something new?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2009)

U can just add it to the existing Members Choice cant u??? It should look alright I think...


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2009)

In that way My Brother?....


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2009)

Looks great Wojtek, I like #2 the best....


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2009)

OK.... I think that the #3 looks good too. In the #2 I had to move the Fw190 pic slightly down.


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2009)

Really nice work Wojtek. I agree with your opinion about #3.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2009)

THX Igor.

And there a few missing ones.


----------



## DBII (Nov 12, 2009)

Silly questions guys, how can I get the F4U for the PTO Grp Build?

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2009)

Are you a participant of the PTO GB?


----------



## DBII (Nov 12, 2009)

1/72 scale B-17, Blue Goose, 7th AF.

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2009)

Done, sorry I missed urs....


----------



## DBII (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## DBII (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry guys, I must have deleted my PTO icon. Would it be possible to have it added again the the icon for the MTO build? I have Wild Turkey and wil share? 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2009)

When you come up with a pint of Pinch, we'll talk!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2009)

Two pints...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2009)

Gotcha taken care of again DB.....


----------



## DBII (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks, now where did that bottle go?

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Jan's nicked it......


----------



## DBII (Dec 21, 2009)

D### that was a new bottle.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2009)

Jan!!!! Don't pinch my Pinch!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

You....you....you.....aaah b*ll*cks!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't you call me a you you!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

Would %$#%*^%$*#@(^*%!!!! be better then?


----------



## DBII (Dec 22, 2009)

The above dialog is one of the many reasons why I like this place...and I found the bottle last night. So I was a little late getting to work this morning...it happens. Anyone one interested in some wild turkey for your holiday pleasure?


DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

Just a small one, thanks, seeing it's Christmas.
Jan, that'll do nicely thanks. Call me anything you want, but _never_ a 'you you' !!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)

I might as well have a wee one, too, seeing as how the Guinness factory just burned.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

WHAT? The Guinness factory/brewery has burned! Oh sh*t, we'll never here the end of it when Jan hears!!!!


----------



## DBII (Dec 22, 2009)

Crazy place where I work, no adult drinks in the office but all of the rum cake and wiskey balls you can eat. The office is feeling no pain at the moment. Here have some cake.....

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)

Thought you guys knew....

Large Blaze At Guinness Factory Site - Yahoo! News UK

Db, toss a whiskey ball over here...one of the large ones.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

Dam, this is the first sign of the Apocalypse.


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2009)

what is the second sign?

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2009)

A big ball of fire - drifting Westwards from Glasgow!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

accompanied by wailing...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh the humanity!!!!!

Sounds like the building that caught fire was used to store empty containers, so hopefully no beer was lost in the fire. I think someone was heard to yell "Save the Beer first, Women and children second"!!!


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2009)

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah. It took the fire crews three hours to sort the problem. Forty five seconds to extinguish the fire, the rest of the time to ....er...check that the Guinness was still safe to drink!!! When the fire truck returned to the station, people on the streets thought its siren was still wailing, but it was the crew, singing 'Dah dah, dah dah....'!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Banshee wailing!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

and just for clarity and political correctness, its; "Save the Stout first, Women and children second"!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Stocking up on Guinness!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2009)

What, on top of the massive stock I know is under the stairs, in the fridge, the wardrobe, hidden in next doors shed etc??


----------



## imalko (Feb 18, 2010)

I was thinking... Now when we have chosen future Group Builds well into the 2013, maybe it's time to design some new icons for the upcoming Group Builds. Wojtek...?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know I really like the current ones but here is another site that makes their Group Build badges like the ribbons worn in the millitary. I like that too.


----------



## imalko (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea, I like them too the way they are, so I'm not proposing to replace the current ones but rather to make new ones for those future GB for which we don't have icons yet.
Few ideas - Messerschmitt Bf 110 for "Night fighters GB", Hellcat or Zero for "Aircraft Carrier Planes GB", etc. Don't know what to suggest for "Home Country Modern Aircraft GB" though. Maybe MiG-21 or F-16 as this two aircraft are widely used by other nations.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah...I wanna see a Zero too!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2010)

Paging Dr. Wojtek...


----------



## kgambit (Feb 19, 2010)

imalko said:


> Yea, I like them too the way they are, so I'm not proposing to replace the current ones but rather to make new ones for those future GB for which we don't have icons yet.
> Few ideas - Messerschmitt Bf 110 for "Night fighters GB", Hellcat or Zero for "Aircraft Carrier Planes GB", etc. Don't know what to suggest for "Home Country Modern Aircraft GB" though. Maybe MiG-21 or F-16 as this two aircraft are widely used by other nations.



I was thinking of the following:

Nightfighters: *He-219*

May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts: *Me 110*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aces Aircraft of WW2: *P51 Mustang* 
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD: *He 112? Hurricane? *
Feb 1st-May 31st - Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time - no clue whatsoever - maybe a * F-14 tomcat*? 
May 1st-Aug 30th - Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD: *F-16 / Spitfire *
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aircraft Carrier Planes - *TBM Avenger (or maybe Arado Ar 196?)*
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - From WW1 to WW2 1914-39 - *Cr 32, I-15 or possibly a WW1 biplane of some sort*
The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD - *Me 262 or Me 163 / Fiesler Fi 156*


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2010)

> Feb 1st-May 31st - Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time?



ummmm.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 20, 2010)

LMFAO.............................


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Paging Dr. Wojtek...




I'm here...what's up?


----------



## imalko (Feb 20, 2010)

How about this...

Night fighters: Junkers Ju 88G (we just have to get Ju 88 in the mix in some context)
Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts: Messerschmitt Bf 110
Aces Aircraft of WW2: Messerchmitt Bf 109G (Hartman "Black Tulip") 
Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft: Heinkel He 111 in Slovakian Markings 8)
Home Country Modern Aircraft: MiG-21 or F-16
Aircraft Carrier Planes: A6M Zero
From WW1 to WW2 1914-39: would be nice to see some WW1 bird - Fokker Dreidekker or Albatros or SPAD
Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2: Me 262 or Fw 189 or C-47

No ideas about other Group Builds...... yet.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe ...The comming up war... early WW2 aircraft.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2010)

I see that you've already won Members Choice Chris, just _how_ is that possible, kindly explain....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2010)

Its in the future! wait and see!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2010)

Gathered up some profiles for Wurger.....

and this build should be 1919-1939 I believe.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2010)

m


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2010)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

Oustanding Chris!!

My suggestions:

May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts: *Me 110 *
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aces Aircraft of WW2: *Hartman's 109 or Kozhedub's La-7*
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD:* French Hawk 75 or Finnish Buffalo *
Feb 1st-May 31st - Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time - *made up silhouette *
May 1st-Aug 30th - Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD: *F-35 or Spitfire *
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aircraft Carrier Planes - *Zero or Val*
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - From WW1 to WW2 1914-39 - *FokkerTriplane*
The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD - *Me 262/ C-47 or Ju-52*


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll see what I can find.

Is the one build really from 1914 to 1939? I thought the Great War was seperate?


----------



## imalko (Feb 21, 2010)

Chris, I think it's indeed for 1914-1939 period. And may I add that is great set of profiles there mate. 
Taking the liberty to add another one for "From WW1 to WW2 1914-39 GB" - Von Richthofen's Fokker Dr.I. Must say I wouldn't mind seeing this or something similar as Group Build icon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2010)

Wojteks got his hands full... Some great profiles up there fellas...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2010)

Didn't know if we got an icon for the Nightfighter / Commonwealth GB but here are a few profiles.....


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice, I vote for the all foliage green Boomerang BF-H.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 10, 2010)

Boomer BF-H and the black "Black Widow'. 8)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep ...processing.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the Boomerang "10" and the black P-61


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)

Test...


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 16, 2010)

Good one - I like it Wojtek 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent work as always Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)

THX guys... And here the full set for the Commonwealth GB.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bl**dy beautiful!  Have a beer old chap!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Bl**dy beautiful!  Have a beer old chap!



Make it a XXXX! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)

Cheers ....

Test for Night Fighter GB.... I think the last one looks good...


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 16, 2010)

Agreed. Coolest icon of the lot.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)

OK..thank you for the opinion. 

And the full set for Night Fighter GB....


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent - thanks Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)

You'r welcome.  But I have thought there was something wrong with the first set of Nigh Fighter GB .And I have made a new one.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 16, 2010)

A nightfighter icon that...._ isn't_ a Bf 110?

*faints*


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry , this is a members' choice.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2010)

Great work Herr Doktor - have a 'T' Stoff or three !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

....or '88, or a '217! Erich will have a fit! lmao!  Most excellent Wojtek, most excellent!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice set of icons Wojetk, beautifully done.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2010)

THX all of you guys.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2010)

I like em Wojtek, but think one other option would make a decision easier...

Say maybe a 110 NightFighter and a Aussie Spitfire for Commonwealth... Anyone got some nice profiles??


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2010)

BTW, the icons look great as usual Wojtek... U and Chris got it tight man...

Also just to give u a fresh reminder Wojtek, here is the Icon database thread...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/group-build-icon-database-locked-17760.html

Ur gonna have to do alot of siggy adjustments real soon man, sorry I cant do it for u since Im not a Mod anymore... Im think it may be time to add a new Icon line now for the members that have the full boat of Icons like urself, myself, Wayne, Terry and Peter....

The second line should probably start from center of the first line, maybe 3-4 tabs...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice work. 
However being a Commonwealth AND night fighter GB, how about one of each perhaps one behind the other.... perhaps something like this I threw together? Food for thought. I hope I'm not over stepping the boundary. Bill


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 17, 2010)

Bill, participants in both of the Split Builds will and should get both Icons... Doubling up the profiles into one Icon would be too much detail in a small gimmick...

And to be honest would complicate things if for say u got 1st place in one split and members choice in the other...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> BTW, the icons look great as usual Wojtek... U and Chris got it tight man...
> 
> Also just to give u a fresh reminder Wojtek, here is the Icon database thread...
> 
> ...




THX Dan. Glad you like them.

Also I remember there is still the thread existing. But before I can add them to that , we need to decide which set should be moved there. Especially if the set with the Boomerang might be replaced with another one.

Let me know what idea can be taken.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

There were guys disappointed with the Night Figter icon.The lack of Bf110 made them sad. And I have prepared an alternate set for the GB project.


----------



## imalko (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Bf 110 I say. Excellent work Wojtek.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2010)

I really liked the P-61


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh boy... and how to be kind for all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 18, 2010)

I like the 110 better guys, especially with the antlers on it, REALLY plays the part for Nightfighter... The Black Widow is also nice, but the 110 looks better to me....

Thanks Wojtek for workin on these man...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

You'r welcome Dan.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice work Wojtek! Members can choose either the P-61 or the BF-110 if they want as both are posted here.

Could also do a combined one but I think 1 for the Nightfighter and one for the Commonwealth would do it and members can choose the one they need. A combined one would also look to cluttered in my opinion as well...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

How about a Commonwealth Nightfighter? 

I'll show myself out.........


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Nice work Wojtek! Members can choose either the P-61 or the BF-110 if they want as both are posted here.
> 
> Could also do a combined one but I think 1 for the Nightfighter and one for the Commonwealth would do it and members can choose the one they need. A combined one would also look to cluttered in my opinion as well...




Thank you Hugh. In fact I have been thinking about making combined icons for these split projects.But I agree with Dan's opinion that doubling up the profiles into one Icon would cause not too nice effect. Both profiles would have to be smaller to go into a such small icon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 18, 2010)

Participants will not get a choice of which Icon they get Hugh... We gotta pick one and go with it to keep the Icons uniform along the Board... I think the 110 represents the Nightfighter Build better than the P-61 does...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

I think we can go with the Bf110.What is more we have been used one profile of the Luftwaffe aircraft so far. Or two ones with RAF markings and two wearing the USA Star .


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 18, 2010)

I think the bf 110 looks cool but isn't the P-61 the only purpose build night fighter from the beginning? Could there be two icons and let each member choose which one they would like on their siggy? That is if it's ok since there really are not that many people participating in this build.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

....what about the '88 then?? 

Just kidding Wojtek Co....  Even though the '110 maybe better represent the nightfighter, the '61 was not a lesser nightfighter as such, if you know what I mean...
Both excellent works of art my friend, whatever you pick is fine with (please-please-please '88..) me....


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 18, 2010)

The P-61 is a strange looking bird - I like it! Whatever the icon chosen it's nice to see the night fighters getting some attention.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2010)

He he he ...the Ju 88 could be a compromise.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> The P-61 is a strange looking bird - I like it! Whatever the icon chosen it's nice to see the night fighters getting some attention.



Says the guy with a '110 fetish!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

Just my 2 cents worth, I don't agree that the 110 would represent a night fighter better then the P-61. When you see a P-61 you know it's a night fighter period. When you see the 110 you see several different types of planes, fighter, fighter bomber, recon, fast bomber, nightfighter, glider tug etc etc.

Perhaps have the P-61 for a the Night Fighter and save the 110 for the "Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts" build? Or if a German Plane is prefered how about the He 219?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 18, 2010)

When u see that stag horn radar array on the front end of that 110, there is NO question as to what it represents...

I do agree with u that the P-61 was only a nightfighter and would be a good choice, I just like the 110 profile better, as well as the fact that having 3 American, 2 British and 1 German Icon is slightly biased...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 19, 2010)

I think you are on to something David. The He 219 is also unmistakeable as a night fighter. There is no confusing it with anything else and its German. I like it.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, I think it would do nicely.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Unfortunately all of these are "flying" left. But I need something going right.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

My 2 cents: I agree that we need another LW crate representated and it should be a dedicated NF. That said I'll see if I can did up a profile of a 219.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 19, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

Here ya go Wurger, courtesy of GIMP.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Poor Wojtek! Still no '88....wtf!? lmao!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 19, 2010)

Here you go Wojtek, it's all I've got buddy


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you Njaco and Andy. I'm grabbing them.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys, not sure if this is the right place but I got a cold war GB participant icon stuck to my sig now. However, I never finished my entry (CF-5A Freedom Fighter) so I don't think I should be sporting the icon.


----------



## imalko (Nov 23, 2010)

To my understanding, if you took part in the GB then you have the right to the icon. It's not important if you actually finished the model on time as you probably will do so eventually. In my opinion this is quite all right. It is important to participate...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2010)

That's it. Igor is right. You entred the Cold War GB. So you have entitlement to the icon.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2010)

I notice I've got a 'Kursk' icon - but I didn't take part !


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2010)

Terry, u did take part, u were part of the Judging process man... All Judges are eligible for em....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 23, 2010)

imalko said:


> To my understanding, if you took part in the GB then you have the right to the icon. It's not important if you actually finished the model on time as you probably will do so eventually. In my opinion this is quite all right. It is important to participate...



You mean to tell me, I don't even Have to finish my two entries in the Cmmwlth/GB to sport the icon???? I don't think I could do that!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2010)

The Commonwealth GB is running now and will be lasting for a while yet.So nobody has gotten its icon so far. The BoB GB is about to be finished and I decided to add it to all of participants.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2010)

Wurger said:


> That's it. Igor is right. You entred the Cold War GB. So you have entitlement to the icon.



Okee dokee. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2010)

I do appologize Mates. Unfortunately I shall have to remove icons from all participants who haven't finished models yet. I was reminded that these icons can be added to all of you who finished models at 75% and more only. Sorry for the mess agin.

W~


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2010)

Wheres my Pacific icon GB? Oh wait, its only 68% done!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2010)

Wise ass...... 

"You'll get NOTHING and like it!!!" - RIP Ted Knight


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

I just noticed the BoB has a 13 on it.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2010)

Wurger said:


> I do appologize Mates. Unfortunately I shall have to remove icons from all participants who haven't finished models yet. I was reminded that these icons can be added to all of you who finished models at 75% and more only. Sorry for the mess agin.
> 
> W~



Well, I certainly am glad I managed to finish before the dredging of my guts!!!!! Thanks for the icon, I feel like a real member now.... Bill


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2010)

Wurger said:


> I do appologize Mates. Unfortunately I shall have to remove icons from all participants who haven't finished models yet. I was reminded that these icons can be added to all of you who finished models at 75% and more only. Sorry for the mess agin.
> 
> W~



No problem Wojtek. No way I should have earned the medal on that one so I deserve to be stripped of rank!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Well, I certainly am glad I managed to finish before the dredging of my guts!!!!! Thanks for the icon, I feel like a real member now.... Bill



Welcome to the merry band of those in search of a shrubbery.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2010)

A shrubbery! Ah! The Knights who say 'Kni'!!
Anyone seen a Grail around here?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2010)

'Kni' ....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Anyone seen a Grail around here?



Are you kidding Terry ??? These days all what can be found is an empty can of Cola...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah well, I'd better keep searching. (Sound of coconut shells fading in the distance)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2010)

"Dennis Moore, Dennis Moore, he's not in this skit!"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2010)

"Are you suggestion that coconuts migrate?"


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2010)

Niw, niw, that's swallows that migrate. Hmm, is it the African swallow or the ..... yaaaargh!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 28, 2010)

We are now the Knights who say... "Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-Ekki-PTANG. Zoom-Boing. Z'nourrwringmm!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2010)

"We'll use the larger scales!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2010)

_I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper. I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries._

_You don't frighten us, English pig dogs. Go and boil your bottoms, you sons of a silly person. I blow my nose at you, so-called "Arthur King," you and all your silly English K-nig-hts. _


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2010)

"How do you know he's a King?"
"He's not covered in sh*t !"


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Not another round of Holy Grail quotes....

Bravely bold Sir Robin rode forth from Camelot... He was not afraid to die, oh brave Sir Robin... He was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways, brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Robin... He was not in the least bit scared to be mashed into a pulp, or to have his eyes gouged out, and his elbows broken... To have his kneecaps split, and his body burned away, and his limbs all hacked and mangled, brave Sir Robin... His head smashed in and heart cut out, and his liver removed, and his bowels unplugged, and his nostrils raped and his bottom burned off and his penis...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2010)

LMAO

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2010)

"Run away!!"


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2010)

"Its people like you wot cause unrest!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## N4521U (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anyone addressed the icon for the commonwealth build? 
This is gonna be a tuffy. Or is it?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 10, 2011)

Na mate, all ya need is the Aussie flag.....................


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

An Esky with wings and a beer on top!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 11, 2011)

hows about something like this Wayne??


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2011)

N4521U said:


> hows about something like this Wayne??



Good on ya Bill.....


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2011)

Do we have an icon for the Commonwealth/Night-fighter build? I remember seeing one with a P-61 in it but somehow I think that one was thrown out.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

Please...check the page no.11 here.


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2011)

Test only....


----------



## Wildcat (May 1, 2011)

Nice one Wojtek


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 2, 2011)

Mmmmm, I like it.


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2011)

nice


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2011)

THX Gents..


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2011)

Test.....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a reason why this thread is locked?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2011)

No it hasn't been locked when posting there recently.


----------



## imalko (Jul 6, 2011)

Whatever the reason I'm glad it's not locked anymore. I just wanted to post a comment regarding the newest GB icon. I really like the design with overlapping profiles, looks good if large enough and appropriate for GB theme, but if reduced to the icon size it's cluttered, fuzzy and unclear what is what. Maybe if the profiles are moved slightly more apart so they don't overlap each other the icon would be clearer? What if the profiles are positioned to face each other? Or maybe a single aircraft could be used for this icon, something that didn't appear as GB icon yet (considering that both Bf 109 and Fw 190 were used once already). Just trowing in some suggestions here. Hope you don't mind Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2011)

Of course I don't Igor. It has been posted here for getting a such opinions. The problem is the the room at the picture isn't too huge. So moving of these profiles is quite limited. Also the main problem are colours of LW planes. You know the Grey/Grey and onece again Grey..... When a picture is of large size all is fine but when resized to an icon all looks worse. Of course I could resize these profiles more down but the final effect was more worse.
Therefore any ideas are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 6, 2011)

One way to make them have a beter contrast would to be to have the 109 in summer green instead of both being gray, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2011)

A good point...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2011)

I really like the idea of the overlapping 109 and 190. Even if you change around the paint schemes a little I would stay with that concept.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## imalko (Jul 9, 2011)

Good contrast of overlapping profiles could also be achieved if you use Bf 109 in desert camo and Fw 190 in non standard eastern front dark green camo...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds good and could look good.


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2011)

i like Igors idea of a different Me or Fw, maybe a Bf 110 or Fw 200 perhaps ?


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2011)

If we were to divert from the usual aircraft profile theme, the Messerschmitt and Focke-Wulf company logos would look good side by side...
Like Wojtek's double profile idea though!


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2011)

A4K said:


> If we were to divert from the usual aircraft profile theme, the Meserschmitt and Focke-Wulf company logos would look good side by side...
> Like Wojtek's double profile idea though!


 
the logo idea is fantastic Evan


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry Wurger. When I posted that the thread was locked. Didn't want to unlock if there was a reason to close it. Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2011)

Beat me to it with the logo idea!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2011)

OK. I like Evan's idea. It sounds very good. I'll check what can be done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Logo sounds good....still like the one presented though, maybe change the 109 to White winter scheme or desert for better contrast?


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Beat me to it with the logo idea!


 
Great minds think alike eh Terry? 
(And fools are seldom parted, as Andy once said!  )


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2011)

Logo idea sounds great!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

Great idea Evan.


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheers guys! (not just a pretty face eh?!)


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 14, 2011)

Another idea just to throw out there, how about an overhead view looking down on a 109 190 superimposed?

Pretty hard not to recognise those shapes!


----------



## A4K (Jul 14, 2011)

Great idea Chris!


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 11, 2011)

I was wondering about the icons for the German fighter build, any update on them?

I'd like to add my first one to my signature!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2011)

Be patient please.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 16, 2012)

Are we still doing the GB Icons?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep... but not too much time to finish them fully. Sorry.


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2013)

ok so i've noticed i have 2 new GB icons, many thanks to all involved in spending your own free time making and posting them.

with my old ones i used gimp to add them all together in 1 jpeg so i can change my siggie easier and will add these new ones to that is there any objection to me starting a new line of 4 under my previous ones ?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

Not that I can see. I've been trying to play catch up with the icons. Still more to do - I think GB#11 needs to be done.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 16, 2013)

Chris these was posted by Wojtek a wile back for GB#10 Thought it might have been forgotten


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm guessing those haven't been posted either? Working on it.................


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

I believe I have all the icons up to GB #21 including one for the unofficial Dora GB. I think I have gotten everyone up to GB#17 - let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 18, 2013)

Great stuff Chris and many, many thanks. Also as you have done one for the unofficial Dora GB, how about the unofficial Delta GB!! Realising of course that neither will be judged.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2013)

just like to say you guy's are doing stella work on these icons and it is much appreciated


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

I was thinking about trying to do a Delta icon and got as far as finding this profile. If you wan't to take it over Chris go ahead. I'm not really that good with Gimp yet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2013)

Doing a great job Chris!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

I made this one up for the guys in the Delta build


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2013)

might be a bit too large. Will try to re-size it.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry about that Chris. I decided to post the original along with the icon-sized one at the last min and forgot to check and see that it was under 800


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2013)

No, it was good that you did that. Here is what I did...

.





One other thing: I would hold off on any more "unofficial GBs and icons for 2 reasons. 1) It might degrade the proper GBs if we have others going on and nobody participates and 2) I really have no sanction from the other Mods or judges to do this. I saw the Dora build and thought it would be cool to have an icon. I did not know that there may have been other un-official GBs. My bad. Will not happen again. So before this gets out of hand, there will be no more from me util the Gods have spoken to me.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, no problem Chris


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2013)

Does that one work for you?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

It's beautiful Chris! I'm working on adding it to my combined icons right now


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2013)

Really appreciate your efforts Chris. The Doras one looks great.

One comment though. I think I saw you had an A-10 Warthog for the jets/recon/transport. Doesn't really suit any of them because the jets are supposed to be 1944/45


----------



## N4521U (Apr 19, 2013)

Njaco said:


> One other thing: I would hold off on any more "unofficial GBs and icons for 2 reasons. 1) It might degrade the proper GBs if we have others going on and nobody participates and 2) I really have no sanction from the other Mods or judges to do this. I saw the Dora build and thought it would be cool to have an icon. I did not know that there may have been other un-official GBs. My bad. Will not happen again. So before this gets out of hand, there will be no more from me util the Gods have spoken to me.



My intention is not to make light of this build by members of the forum, but I have agree with, in the fact it's a single individual started build that differs from the agreed upon forum GB list. Having started my own Brewster build for an Unofficial Group Build, I'm not expecting an Icon for my UGB "After the Battle". I didn't start my Brewster for another icon, it was, I think, started as a fun build with no time limit. It's still under construction, sad to say. Can we rethink this, if we have one, how can we deny another, like my After the Battle UGB, even tho I am apparently the only participant?

Just sayin,
Bill


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with Bill.
Not because the effort isn't there, but they are by definition "Unofficial".


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree also. Nothing wrong with them, but they could also take up needed space for future official GB icons. Perhaps incorporate them within the individual participant's 'siggy'?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2013)

N4521U said:


> My intention is not to make light of this build by members of the forum, but I have agree with, in the fact it's a single individual started build that differs from the agreed upon forum GB list. Having started my own Brewster build for an Unofficial Group Build, I'm not expecting an Icon for my UGB "After the Battle". I didn't start my Brewster for another icon, it was, I think, started as a fun build with no time limit. It's still under construction, sad to say. Can we rethink this, if we have one, how can we deny another, like my After the Battle UGB, even tho I am apparently the only participant?
> 
> Just sayin,
> Bill



Exactly the reason why I had to step back a second and rethink this.

My apologies to all for fouling things up a bit. I saw the "Doras" build and it seemed there were a few involved so I made that as fun. Didn't realize until later.

Will not happen again.



> One comment though. I think I saw you had an A-10 Warthog for the jets/recon/transport. Doesn't really suit any of them because the jets are supposed to be 1944/45



Was not aware of that. When it said "Jets" I just assumed. But all is not lost! I also had one with an L-Bird that we can use instead.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2013)

You can blitz the Dora as far as I'm concerned.

The C-47 for GB 17 sounds good.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 19, 2013)

Njaco said:


> My apologies to all for fouling things up a bit.



None needed as far as I am concerned. It's all good.


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2013)

ok guys now i think about it i agree, will delete the Dora icon when i get a chance so we are all on same page


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2013)

Absolutely _fantastic_ work on them icons lads!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll get rid of mine also


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2013)

Gonna have to delete more if we gonna have room for all them cracking GB-icons, how many GB's are there, including planned ones, 30+?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 20, 2013)

Tend to agree that the UBG icons should not be included as they are really just 'Start to Finish Builds' done as a collective group.

As for the 30+ icons Jan, maybe we cross that bridge when so many become a problem.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in agreement with the others about the Unofficial GB Icons. I also think Chis has done a hellova job with the GB Icons. He even listened to me about having a seaplane in there somewhere.

FWIW, Chris, I'm still missing some GB Icons. I participated in GB's 13 thru 17, also.

My thanks, again, for doing a fine job. I will suggest, to the Admin, that you get a raise.

Charles


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2013)

Agree with Charles. Just missing the last one but extremely pleased with the two I have.

Geo


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Agree with Charles. Just missing the last one but extremely pleased with the two I have.
> 
> Geo



Just fixed that, Geo....

Charles


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2013)

Much obliged Charles. I didn't know the Recon one posted yet. I was referring to the "From WWI to WWII" one.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2013)

Great job by all concerned, on the icons. Guess we're going to need bigger monitors to see them all at some stage!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2013)

I dunno. I think Rochie has hit on a solution. When its done like he has it, it doesn't take up so much room.

Charles and Fubar, I will work on those additions tomorrow if thats ok?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2013)

You're doing an outstanding job Chris.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2013)

Chris, you gave me the "WW1 to WW2" icon but I didn't enter that build. Give it to Geo!


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I dunno. I think Rochie has hit on a solution. When its done like he has it, it doesn't take up so much room.
> 
> Charles and Fubar, I will work on those additions tomorrow if thats ok?



i dont mind making a single jpg for all GB icons any member has, then you guys can add it to your own siggies as i know that the icons can cause problems with changing siggies and usually needs a Mod's help.

just PM me if you want me to make a icon picture up for you with an e-mail address and i'll make it up and send you it.

Karl


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2013)

Two variants for the #18GB... thoughts?


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2013)

good stuff Wojtek.

like the bottom one best !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 6, 2013)

Tend to like the first one, my kind of green.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta be the Aussie one.....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2013)

OK. THX guys.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll go with the top one


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2013)

The Aussie one - it gives more variety of National markings.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll go with that!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2013)

I like the OZ Beau as well. 

Please keep your opinions coming....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> The Aussie one - it gives more variety of National markings.



I agree....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2013)

I like the top one for the camo scheme! (Great work guys!)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2013)

OK... THX for all opinions. The full set of the Heavy Hitters II icon with the Aussie Beaufighter has been uploaded to the locked thread with all GB icons.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Good stuff Wojtek. I've just noticed, I have some icons for GBs I didn't enter, and the MTO build GB icon is missing the 'Member's Choice' banner, but no big deal - I'm not too concerned whether I have icons or not!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2013)

Humm... I think we have to talk with Charles because that's him who created your new icon set as a picture. However being a judge entitles you to have all of them.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah, I understand. Well, I don't want to bother Charles with something so trivial, he's got enough to deal with!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2013)

Just my 2 cents worth.... I agree with having a variety of national insignia. Good job


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2016)

I really love the models you guys build, and I also really love your icons at the bottom of the page, however....

Some of you guys have a ton of them. 

At some point we might have to consider limiting the number, or changing the system. The reason being, at some point 1 page of a thread will be taken up by one members post because the whole page will be taken up with icons.

It is the same reason we had to limit the size of the siggy that members where making.

Something to start thinking about.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I really love the models you guys build, and I also really love your icons at the bottom of the page, however....
> 
> Some of you guys have a ton of them.
> 
> ...


Since this new layout is so feature-packed, perhaps there's a way to create a GB participation button that can be clicked to open a display window (sort of like when you mouse-over the Alerts icon)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Since this new layout is so feature-packed, perhaps there's a way to create a GB participation button that can be clicked to open a display window (sort of like when you mouse-over the Alerts icon)?


Was going to suggest a similar idea Dave, just one icon that opens a pop up window showing your awards !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2016)

The current click and expand seems to do the job!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> The current click and expand seems to do the job!



I don't like the click and expand.

Get rid of it. Whatever you have below your post shoukd remain visible (siggy or GB icons, or both), but the size should be limited.


----------



## JKim (Jan 22, 2016)

To whoever makes those icons... thank you! They are so cool. I don't have many of em but I'm proud to see them under my siggy! THANKS!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)

THX. My pleasure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

I do actually agree with you Chris,....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I don't like the click and expand.
> 
> Get rid of it. Whatever you have below your post shoukd remain visible (siggy or GB icons, or both), but the size should be limited.


I was referring to something along the lines of a GB participation count much like the "Trophy" points seen on the left, below the member's avatar.

Just as you can click the "Trophy Points" value, resulting in a popup window that shows a list of "points", then perhaps below the trophy, have the "Group Builds" with a clickable value that will open a window (like trophy points does) and show the GB icons.

This will allow a member to show off one or fifty GB icons without a massive sig and it is a forum acheivement, so would be right at home in the member info bar.

So for example:

*Wayne Little*
Well-Known Member

Joined: Oct 7, 2006
Messages: 47,322
Likes Received: 650
Trophy Points: 113
Group Builds: 27 <------- Something like this
Location:
Adelaide Sth. Aust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)

I think Horse is working for something like this.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2016)

Wurger said:


> I think Horse is working for something like this.


I saw that and I thought it was really cool, but as the forum is nearing 30 Group Builds, that'll be a ton of icons even for the sidebar.

If you click the number value to the right of the Trophy Points, you'll see it opens a pop-up window that itemizes the Trophy Accomplishments without being redirected from the visitor's current location.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)

The Trophy Points option has nothing to do with the number of the GB icons methinks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2016)

I was using the Trophy Points as an example, since it has a feature that could be used as a basis for a Group Build accomplishment display


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)

I see.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> I was referring to something along the lines of a GB participation count much like the "Trophy" points seen on the left, below the member's avatar.
> 
> Just as you can click the "Trophy Points" value, resulting in a popup window that shows a list of "points", then perhaps below the trophy, have the "Group Builds" with a clickable value that will open a window (like trophy points does) and show the GB icons.
> 
> ...



Interesting idea.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok, I figured I'd do a visual to help round out my idea.

I hope JKim doesn't mind being the Guinea Pig for this example! 

Anyway, in the member's information, would be a clickable Group Build tally (showing number of Group Builds participated), like shown here (find it below the Trophy Points):





Clicking the participation number (just like clicking the Trophy Points number) which in this example, is 4, will open a popup window (just like the Trophy Points or Herr Wurger's experimental icon), like so:





I hope this sort of shows everyone where I was going with my suggestion!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2016)

Sooo....any thoughts on my idea?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2016)

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## rochie (Jan 30, 2016)

Thats almost exactly what i was suggesting Dave, great work !


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 24, 2016)

It's a great idea, I just don't know how easy it will be to implement, especially with pop up blockers potentially getting in the way of it.

And yes, I realize I'm almost a month late.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2016)

Catch22 said:


> It's a great idea, I just don't know how easy it will be to implement, especially with pop up blockers potentially getting in the way of it.
> 
> And yes, I realize I'm almost a month late.


Better late than never, eh Cory? 

As far as popup blockers go, you'll notice that popups appear when you go to post or edit a post as well as a small popup that shows member quick info.

The info panel I used as a suggestion for the GB info was actually taken from the "Trophy Points" popup that's linked below the Member's Message tally, Likes Received Tally, etc.

If you can see those, you would (in theory) be able to see the GB info panel


----------

